# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  ΨΥΧΟΤΕΧΝΙΚΕΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΙΕΣ

## Lacrymosa

Ξερει κανενας τι ακριβως περιλαμβανουν οι ψυχοτεχνικες δοκιμασιες για την εισαγωγη υποψηφιων σε στρατιωτικες σχολες (σσασ, σσε, σμυ κτλ)? Τι ακριβως ρωτανε? Τι πανε να μετρησουνε μεσα απο αυτο? Ενδιαφερεται η αδερφη μου να δωσει κ γι αυτο ρωταω. Εχω ακουσει διαφορα, οτι προσπαθουν να δουν την αντιληπτικη σου ικανοτητα κ την ευστροφια σου, πχ σε οδηγει ο ψυχολογος/ψυχιατρος ο,τι ειναι τελος παντων σε ενα μικρο υψωματακι κ σου λεει "πηδα", ο υποψηφιος αμα στροφαρει δεν πρεπει να πηδηξει κατω απ το μπαλκονακι, αλλα να κανει μια επιτοπου αναπηδηση. Επισης οτι σε βαζουν να κανεις ενα σκιτσο κ με αυτο μετρανε κατι.. Ξερεις κανεις περισσοτερα τι παιζει κτλ??

----------

